
Facebook documents show it was warned about huge data issue with Russia in 2014 - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-engineer-warned-about-russia-data-issue-in-2014-2018-11
======
SirLJ
Summarizing an element of the documents, Collins said that "an engineer at
Facebook notified the company in October 2014 that entities with Russian IP
addresses had been using a Pinterest API key to pull over 3 billion data
points a day through the Ordered Friends API."

